# AZ State Finals Oct 11, 2014 MECA



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

MECA STATE FINALS SHOW!!
The AZ State Finals will be held on Oct 11th at 9am at 

Mad Dogs Saloon in Mesa Az
Registration will start at 9:00 am and show will start at 11:00 am

I have secured sponsors and we will have demo cars on display. Trophys for all classes. More details will follow within the next few days
Special thanks to the following that are supporting and donating towards our state finals!!
CUSTOM CAR CONCEPTS / PHOENIX AZ
RABADI AND SONS / PHOENIX AZ
MOUNTAIN WEST / PHOENIX AZ
VALLEY AUTO WHOLESALERS / MESA AZ
UNIQUE AUTOSOUND AND SECURITY / MESA AZ

Please RSVP with your
Name
Classes you will be running
Meca member #

This will be to better the show and trophys to be awarded
You can contact Dave Galloway AZ Meca Director at
602 748 8398 with any questions or concerns
Thanks 
Dave Galloway
Meca Director


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone going to compete? I am.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I plan on attending


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll be in town that weekend, I might swing by.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I won't be competing but I may stop by later.

Josh


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Big news!! I have gotten ohio generator to put up a alternator for a raffle at state finals show!!!!!!! Whoever wins will have 30 days to get in touch with ohio generator to claim there alt. It will be built for whoevers type of car it is!!!! Now that is awesome!! Also xtatic the maker of batcap cap is also putting up one of there 800cca batteries for a raffle. Even more awesome!!!!! Raffle tickets will be sold for 1 for $5 or 3 for $12 ..... ohio generator alt is valued up to $700. Xstatic is valued at $250 . More will be comming in the next few days!!
Bonus update!!!!!! I will also do a raffle for a 12" flipdown with dvd player!!! Raffle tickets are only going to be $2 for this raffle but if you buy tickets for the other two raffles your tickets will also be put into the flipdown tv raffle so you have two chances to win on the alternator and battery raffle!!!!! Now thats cool a second chance to win!!! Or just buy tickets for only $2 on the flipdown or get 6 tickets for $10.....
I also have tshirts keychains and hats from audio control,massive ,lightning audio and rockford fosgate that will be given away during the day and theres more to come!!!!!
Thanks
David Bemont Galloway
AZ MECA coordinator
Call with any questions 602 748 8398


----------

